# Simple automatic folder backup solution?



## stephanelefou (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have 2 FreeBSD boxes here.  I would like to backup a folder from one box to the other every week, at night, using a script that would execute automatically.  

What do you recommend?
Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 21, 2011)

net/rsync


----------

